# Fox NLCS broadcast



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Does anyone else but me think that Fox's NLCS coverage is bad?

Joe Buck and Tim McCarver have to be the worst broadcast team for play by play. They never seem to be talking about what's actually happening on the field.

I'm glad i have XM Radio to listen to the game while watching!


----------



## Brentorious (Dec 23, 2006)

dhhaines said:


> Does anyone else but me think that Fox's NLCS coverage is bad?
> 
> Joe Buck and Tim McCarver have to be the worst broadcast team for play by play. They never seem to be talking about what's actually happening on the field.
> 
> I'm glad i have XM Radio to listen to the game while watching!


I'm ok with Joe Buck, but I'm not real big on McCarver.

What really DOES bother me, is the camera work. The closeups of the pitchers face before each pitch to try and build intensity is irritating. As they get into the later innings, they get tighter and tighter on the pitcher's face, to where you almost get a 720p shot of nasal passages. It's amost comical, but really just distracting and irritating. If it isn't the pitcher, it's close up shots of guys on the bench spitting seeds like a Gatling gun.

How about shots of the defensive positioning between pitches?


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Brentorious said:


> I'm ok with Joe Buck, but I'm not real big on McCarver.
> 
> What really DOES bother me, is the camera work. The closeups of the pitchers face before each pitch to try and build intensity is irritating. As they get into the later innings, they get tighter and tighter on the pitcher's face, to where you almost get a 720p shot of nasal passages. It's amost comical, but really just distracting and irritating. If it isn't the pitcher, it's close up shots of guys on the bench spitting seeds like a Gatling gun.
> 
> How about shots of the defensive positioning between pitches?


 Yea their camera shots can use some improvement. The overall broadcast is just irritating, my wife loves to watch baseball, but she can't stand to watch the Fox broadcast. She puts on the radio broadcast and reads while listening to the game instead of watching.

If the Phillies weren't still in it I wouldn't be watching. The sad part is Fox also has the World Series. :barf:


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

dhhaines said:


> Does anyone else but me think that Fox's NLCS coverage is bad?
> 
> Joe Buck and Tim McCarver have to be the worst broadcast team for play by play. They never seem to be talking about what's actually happening on the field.
> 
> I'm glad i have XM Radio to listen to the game while watching!


I think Joe Buck has improved a lot this fall. He, at least, seems to understand that most viewers can read the stuff they throw onto the screen, and instead often compliments the info with additional facts.That's a lot better than other play-by-play guys who just read the captions. As for Tim, he is what he is. He had the courage to call Manny for the lazy, non-team guy he was in Boston. He's a lot better that the Martinez/Darling analysts on TBS, I think. And Buck is doing a better job that Carey. If you are talking about the worst play-by-play team on TV, you still can't escape ESPN MNF's Tony and Jaws - they are the worst - poor Mike Terrico!


----------



## nrj1030 (Nov 2, 2007)

dhhaines said:


> Does anyone else but me think that Fox's NLCS coverage is bad?
> 
> Joe Buck and Tim McCarver have to be the worst broadcast team for play by play. They never seem to be talking about what's actually happening on the field.
> 
> I'm glad i have XM Radio to listen to the game while watching!


You must have not been watching any of the TBS coverage. The trio of Stockton, Gwynn and Darling had to be the worst I have heard in years.

My favorite Stockon line of the series, (there were serveral to choose from)
"Yesterday, Edmonds was 0 for 4 with a single"

I find Buck to be tolerable, but agree with you re: McCarver


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

I have been watching the TBS broadcast also, but haven't been paying as much attention to it since I don't follow the American League very closely. They are almost as bad as the Fox team IMHO. 

I've noticed that the national broadcasts just don't know the teams very well and don't do much homework. They also tend to overstate the obvious. It would really be nice to have the local broadcasters do the games, but we all know that's not going to happen. 

Oh well, that's the great thing about having XM radio. You can listen to broadcaster who do 162+ games a year as opposed to ones that do 1 game a week, at best, throughout the year.

But guys, lets at least talk about whats going on on the field and not the celebs in the stands. And please, every fielder that makes a good throw does not "have the best arm" in the league. :nono2: They are professionals. They're supposed to make the plays.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I prefer Thom Brennaman but I'm fine with Joe Buck. To me, most baseball announcers do just fine.

To me, ESPN's MNF team is not that good. And Bryant Gumbel was the one announcer that actually made me turn off a sporting event. (Not trying to hijack the thread...)


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

durl said:


> I prefer Thom Brennaman but I'm fine with Joe Buck. To me, most baseball announcers do just fine.
> 
> To me, ESPN's MNF team is not that good. And Bryant Gumbel was the one announcer that actually made me turn off a sporting event. (Not trying to hijack the thread...)


I know Buck/McCarver have been taking a lot of heat - especially in my town. McCarver (former Philly) and Joe Buck seem to be almost cheering form Dodger Blue. But maybe that's just Philly defensiveness talking on our part.

Overall though I think Joe and Tim are doing OK. - Grade of a C +

If it were up to me I would listen to Harry Kalas all day = A++


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

All broadcasts involving TM are bad.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

IMO,Buck is ok.McCarver is :nono2: 
We mute the volume during any broadcasts that McCarver is a part of and turn some music on.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

dhhaines said:


> Does anyone else but me think that Fox's NLCS coverage is bad?
> 
> Joe Buck and Tim McCarver have to be the worst broadcast team for play by play. They never seem to be talking about what's actually happening on the field.
> 
> I'm glad i have XM Radio to listen to the game while watching!


 I hate Fox Sports in general. They make me sick :barf: with the way they ruin every broadcast, trying to create drama. Just show the damn game!


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

coolyman said:


> I hate Fox Sports in general. They make me sick :barf: with the way they ruin every broadcast, trying to create drama. Just show the damn game!


 A Phils fan in Cincinnati. You must be not be from that area.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

Fox is a joke
their NFL coverage is just as bad :nono2:


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

dhhaines said:


> Does anyone else but me think that Fox's NLCS coverage is bad?
> 
> Joe Buck and Tim McCarver have to be the worst broadcast team for play by play. They never seem to be talking about what's actually happening on the field.
> 
> I'm glad i have XM Radio to listen to the game while watching!


I get the games on radio here locally but the audio does not sync with the games on TV. Therefore, I am stuck with the miserable announcers on TBS and FOX. This seems to the better of two evils.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

dhhaines said:


> A Phils fan in Cincinnati. You must be not be from that area.


Nope. Fam moved here in '96.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

jerry downing said:


> I get the games on radio here locally but the audio does not sync with the games on TV. Therefore, I am stuck with the miserable announcers on TBS and FOX. This seems to the better of two evils.


 I sync them up with my DVR. Pause until it matches.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

McCarver flat out stinks FOX should bring in Vince Skully for the World Series


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> McCarver flat out stinks FOX should bring in Vince Skully for the World Series


Vince Skully??? Oh please! I'd be good with Stockton or Mussberger, and a very careful selection of his "expert" buddy - how about Oral?


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

CapeCodder said:


> Vince Skully??? Oh please! I'd be good with Stockton or Mussberger, and a very careful selection of his "expert" buddy - how about Oral?


Agreed. How anyone can stand his one man show for 9 innings is beyond me. Take a breath, would ya!?!

As for camera angles I've been watching baseball on tv since 1962 and I REALLY think they should come up with some new camera angles. Enough with the center field camera already. How about a camera behind 3rd base for left handed batters, showing the pitcher on the left and batters box on the right, and vice versa for right handed batters, shot from the first base side. For MORE than just a split second. Mix it up a bit. Why does baseball even need a director when every game since the 60's looks exactly the same?


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I think we need someone with a degree in Psychology to weigh in with a theory on why people who post their opinions of baseball announcers universally despise Tim McCarver. For Fox to keep him on year after year means that they are getting more favorable reviews from the sample they select than the self selected sample posts in internet forums.


----------

